# MECA - Mooresville, NC 8/22 starts at 9am - More info \/



## mccanng (Apr 22, 2009)

Tremorz Auto Sound in Statesville is hosting the MECA event on August 22nd and starts at 9am.

Many many different classes to win prizes and cash based on entries.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-22-09NC.pdf


----------

